
Mixpanel Notification – SDK Update – Action Required - sickcodebruh
https://pastebin.com/dXgqacjP
======
sickcodebruh
I (and I'd assume many others) received this email from Mixpanel this morning
at 7AM. I posted it to pastebin because the length prevented me from posting
direct to HN. Their JS client wasn't updated until about 45 minutes ago, 5
hours after they issued the warning and told users to update.

